# ISO: Sauce Robert - Escoffier?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

ISO (In Search Of):
Sauce Robert by Escoffier recipe 
or most traditional recipe for Sauce Robert

Definition:
Robert Sauce - One of the oldest brown sauces, invented in the 17th century by Frenchman Robert Vinot. Made with butter, flour, onions, wine bullion, seasoning, and French mustard. Used with goose, pork, and venison.

from: http://www.nutribase.com/sauces.shtml

I have looked online and most of the recipes are in French or other European Languages. The web translations are not bad, but a hair rough. Can someone provide me with the recipe?

Thank you!

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited 11-21-2000).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

CChiu, Sauce robert #1(For grilled meats,mostly pork)
Cook 2tablespoons finely chopped onion in one tablespoon butter till soft moisten with 6 tablespoons,scant half cup white winereduce and add acup od demi glace sauce simmer a few seconds and add i tablespoon mustard
Sauce #2 Sprinkle the cooked onions with 1 tablespoon flour, allow to color slightly,add white wine and stock.finish with mustard
Sauce #3(old recipe)
cut three onions into small dice,cook until golden in clarified butter,drain and mix with some consomme and 3 tablespoons of Espagnole sauce. Boil down the sauce. mix in a little sugar, a little pepper, a little vinager and 1 tablespoon fine mustard ( Careme, L' Art de la cuisine Francaise Au X1X siecle.)
As it goes the sauce was invented by a Robert Vinot, He was a celebrated sauce-maker of the seventeenth century.
I hope this helps
cc


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Why thank you, cape chef! ;*


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Just a bit more info on the origin of sauce Robert. Apparently Robert Vinot isn't the creator of the sauce. François Rabelais (Circa 1483-1553)in le Quart-Livre, mention: "Robert, the one who invented the sauce Robert indispensable for roast, rabbits, duck, pork, poached eggs..."


In le Grand Cuisinier (1583) there is a mention of a sauce Barbe Robert, sauce already found in le Viandier under the name "taillemaslée" (fried onions, verjus, vinegar, mustard) for roasted rabbit, fry fish and fry egg.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Great research sisi,

Thank you
cc


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Here is Peter Kump's take on Sauce Robert.

Sauce Robert is a variation of the classic 
brown sauce. Listed first here is a recipe 
for the brown sauce. The Robert part is 
second.

Classic Brown Sauce (yield 1 1/3 cups)

This requires at least 2 hours of simmering. 
The longer it cooks the better it will be. It 
can be refridgerated for several days or 
frozen indefinately.

1 Cup mirepoix (equal parts diced carrots, 
celery and onion) with ham (diced and in the 
same amount)

4Tbs clarified butter
3Tbs flour
4 Cups brown stock (beef or veal)
Bouquet garni (parsley stems, bay leaf, 
thyme)
1 1/2 tsp tomato paste
1/2 cup white wine

Saute the mirepoix and ham in the butter 
until golden, about 8-10 min.

While the mirepoix is being sauted, bring the 
brown stock to a boil. You will need it 
boiling after the next step.

Add the flour, stirring continually to 
incorporate. Let it cook until you have a 
brown roux. 

Off heat, add the boiling stock and beat 
quickly. Add the remaining ingredients and 
simmer for 2 hours or more, skimming off fat 
and scum. Add more liquid if the sauce 
thickens too much. You should end up with 1 
1/3 cups of sauce. 

Correct seasoning. Strain, pressing juice out 
of the vegetables. Degrease throughly.

Sauce Robert

2 Tbs minced onion
1 Tbs butter
1/2 cup white wine
1 cup brown sauce
1-2 Tbs prepared Dijon mustard
Minced parsley

Saute onions in butter until soft but not 
brown.
Add 1/2 cup white wine and reduce to 2 Tbs. 
Add 1 cup brown sauce. Simmer 10 minutes. 
Add 1-2Tbs Prepared Dijon mustard and minced 
parsley.


----------

